# Sears/M Ward router attachment for RAS



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I've seen several posts in the past from people looking for a router collet attachment for Sears and Montgomery Ward vintage radial arm saws. One is currently available on ebay if anyone is interested. Radial Arm Saw Accessory 1 4" Collet for Router Bit etc Ridgid Craftsman Wards | eBay


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

Not really for Montgomery Wards like is says... 

Look at it's description. It is listed as for Montgomery Wards, but it says the thread size is 1/2" 20 TPI. The thread size on the 20,000 rpm aux shaft of the PowerKraft is an odd sized 15/32" 20 TPI. The slower 1350 rpm aux shaft is sized 1/2" 20 TPI. If would fit on that "other" shaft, but it would only be spinning at 1350 rpm.

That's why I had my 20,000 RPM aux shaft machined down to 7/16" 20 TPI... So it would be a more common size.

But the Aux shaft on a Craftsman RAS is 1/2" 20TPI, but it's single Aux shaft only turns 1350 RPM.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Thanks for the clarification Mike. The only RASs I used from that era were DeWalts that didn't have that option so I'm not familiar with it. At 1350 rpm it would only be a useful option for sanding drums and power rasps but that's not bad either.


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

More like 3450 RPM on the Craftsman(don't know about the m'Wards), but the point is still valid... too slow for most routing.


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

Dmeadows said:


> More like 3450 RPM on the Craftsman(don't know about the m'Wards), but the point is still valid... too slow for most routing.


Thanks Duane. Same speed as the Monkey Wards second Aux shaft. LOL My head was on trying not to burn dinner...


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

MAFoElffen said:


> Thanks Duane. Same speed as the Monkey Wards second Aux shaft. LOL My head was on trying not to burn dinner...


Yeah Mike, cooking dinner while websurfing... been there,done that!

Had one of those adapters I bought in about 1976. Gave it to a forum member in the UK for shipping cost a year or so ago. Didn't *even* think that it would go for $30 on eBay! Think I only paid $8.00 or so new back then. No biggie... tried it once, decided it wasn't a very good idea. Was surprised I could even still find it!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

Both the Craftsman and the Wards had a adapters that would fit the blade side of the motor on the RAS it was a 5/8-18 left hand adapter, it was a bit lame but it did work on 1/4" shank bits that would spin the bit at 3450 rpm most of the router bits back then where HSS , just a small note the Craftsman had one that would fit the other side of the motor ,I don't recall the members name that has one for the blade side but it would also take a jig saw adapter..the adapter looked like a big blade guard so to speak..


==


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

bobj3 said:


> Hi
> 
> Both the Craftsman and the Wards had a adapters that would fit the blade side of the motor on the RAS it was a 5/8-18 left hand adapter, it was a bit lame but it did work on 1/4" shank bits that would spin the bit at 3450 rpm most of the router bits back then where HSS , just a small note the Craftsman had one that would fit the other side of the motor ,I don't recall the members name that has one for the blade side but it would also take a jig saw adapter..the adapter looked like a big blade guard so to speak..
> 
> ...


I've never honestly heard of a bladeside 5/8 18TPI router bit adapter. I've seen the saber saw adapter for Dewalts... I would have thought...

How would they do that Bob? The rotation would be backwards for a router bit. Right? I know it's early, but I have had a few sips of coffee...


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

Mike, my Craftsman RAS has a 5/8" 11 TPI arbor... same as my Griz cabinet saw. And yes, the rotation would be the wrong direction. Guess with some of the old bits that you could put the cutter on backwards, it would be possible(with reversed feed direction).


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

My error on the thread it is 5/8-11 it's been a long time and I can't recall every thing that I have seen and played with...CRS..on this end sometimes.
The rotation would be right for a saw blade or router bit once you flip the motor over and use it like a over type pin router...you could call it a climb cut but no big deal when doing dado cuts etc.
I hung a router on my RAS and it works the same way..
===


MAFoElffen said:


> I've never honestly heard of a bladeside 5/8 18TPI router bit adapter. I've seen the saber saw adapter for Dewalts... I would have thought...
> 
> How would they do that Bob? The rotation would be backwards for a router bit. Right? I know it's early, but I have had a few sips of coffee...


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

If you are looking at the sawblade end, the RAS turns clockwise, and router bits need to turn counterclockwise. Would indeed be backwards.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Dmeadows said:


> Guess with some of the old bits that you could put the cutter on backwards, it would be possible(with reversed feed direction).


That's a possibility. Sears had a lot of bits at that time that screwed onto a separate arbor and the other end of the bit was threaded for screwing pilots into which made it possible to reverse them. I still have a few.


----------

